# Ikan Koi > Konstruksi, Sistem Filter dan Kualitas Air Kolam >  'Selokan Filter' dan 'Tanam Pipa ke Partisi'

## spirulina

Contoh dari 'Selokan Filter'

Pasang kawat kasa untuk menghindari media filter menyumbat saluran buang.

Di aci biar rapih

Tanam pipa dipartisi...

Ruangan filter tetap maksimum.

----------


## Henry1073

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## spirulina

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Henry1073

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Henry1073

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## spirulina

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Henry1073

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Henry1073

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## spirulina

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## spirulina

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## kerogawa

hm.. membantu skali
apalagi dgn ada nya draft design.
tks

----------


## Henry1073

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## showa

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## spirulina

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Henry1073

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Henry1073

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## showa

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## spirulina

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Henry1073

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Henry1073

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Henry1073

Pak Awal,

Jd menurut bp lebih baik ngak usah ada pralon yg lsg menghubungkan chamber filter 1 dgn chamber 4 yah? jd kl ada ikan yg sakit,ikannya ditangkap dan dikarantina di kolam lain yah?, dan buat chambernya dibuat sama aja yah? ok deh pak sy skrg sdh banyak mengerti.

Pak satu lagi pertanyaan saya yg bp bilang filter bp yg digambar itu belum rampung (yg ada 3 pipa 2 inch) jd pipa yg keluar ke atas itu masing2 diberikan keni yah dan ditambahkan adukan semen lagi yah sehingga jarak atas ke keni mungkin sekitar 25 cm yah? apakah benar demikian pak?
Wah sekali lagi terima kasih nih pak Awal,sy beruntung sekali bs konsultasi dengan bapak.

Henry

----------


## spirulina

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Henry1073

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## showa

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Henry1073

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Henry1073

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## dattairadian

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## spirulina

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## showa

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## doks

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## spirulina

Mohon penjelasannya Pak Awal, saya awam masalah filter kolam :

1. Pipa dari bottom drain kolam utama harus setinggi itu yaa???berarti air keluar dari tengah2 chamber dong???kalo air dari kolam utama langsung dari bawah tanpa pipa naik apa ada kelemahannya???
Jawab: dari DB langsung masuk vortek tujuannya dipasang pipa tegak adalah untuk feed vortek itu sendiri agar tercipta putaran, outletnya berada ditengah supaya air yg masuk kotorannya sudah mengendap dan kotoran yg sudah diendapkan tidak naik lagi. kalo tidak ada pipa naik ya vorteknya diaduk lagi kotoran langsung naik dan vortek tidak bekerja. kalo mau feed dari bawah jangan pake vortek langsung aja settlement chamber. biasanya orang feed vortek dari samping tapi karena keterbatasan lahan di tempat pa Tikno terbentur saluran buang rumah tangga maka feeder vortek ambil dari bawah.

2. Pipa di chamber 1 tersebut untuk apa???kalo uda ada pipa disampingnya yang tertanam di partisi antara chamber 1 ke 2(kan airnya masuk dari atas juga, didorong kebawah dan keluar menuju ke chamber berikutnya lewat bawah) apa fungsi kedua pipa tersebut sama???
Jawab: pipa 2inch yg masuk ke vortek berfungsi melambatkan putaran divortek sehingga diharapkan kotoran yg terkumpul tidak naik lagi. fungsinya sama dengan pipa yg ditanam.

3. pipa ke pompa(saluran pembuangan vortex) berfungsi untuk apa???cara kerjanya bagimana???tolong penjelasannya mengenai vortex
Jawab: Saya jelaskan kerja Vortek dulu ya...Putaran air akan menarik benda disekitarnya dan didorong ke pusat putaran jadinya seperti putaran angin puting beliung. dan benda yg tertarik itu akan berada ditengah putaran lama-kelamaan benda yg tertarik makin banyak dan terkumpul menjadi cukup berat untuk naik keatas maka benda yg sudah berat ini jatuh dibawah putaran air.kira-kira seperti itu..., nah pipa yg dihubungkan ke mesin pompa gunanya membuang kotoran yg terkumpul.

4. pipa di chamber terakhir yg berwarna hijau itu pipa apa pak???bakki shower itu apakah istilah pancuran di kolam???
Maaf kalo pertanyaannya banyak soalnya aku awam dengan masalah filter buat koi dan pengen tau cara kerja skemanyaterima kasih banyak
Jawab: pipa warna hijau itu buat masuk kembali ke kolam. dan sebelum masuk ke kolam air difilter lagi di bakki shower,... soal BS sepertinya pernah dibahas.

----------


## doks

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## spirulina

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## doks

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## spirulina

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## amos

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## spirulina

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## amos

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## amos

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## spirulina

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## showa

wah mantap

salut deh utk om awal

----------


## amos

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## showa

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## amos

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## showa

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## amos

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## spirulina

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Henry1073

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## dattairadian

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Henry1073

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## dattairadian

Maksud saya begini pak....

Flexycoat pun berwarna hitam (hasil = cat hitam). Flexycoat fungsi utamanya adalah waterproofing/ pelapis supaya dinding tahan air & tidak bocor (tidak sama dengan cat, yang fungsinya hanya untuk memberi warna saja). Jadi flexycoat berfungsi ganda.
Jadi sekarang tinggal disesuaikan dengan keperluan bapak saja pak. Sekedar untuk memberi warna atau sekaligus untuk menahan bocor? Karena cat dan flexycoat mempunyai fungsi utama yang berbeda.

Jika saya ditanya lebih prefer kemana? ya saya lebih prefer ke flexycoat pak, karena fungsinya ganda. Namun juga ada konsekuensi logis terhadap harga...

----------


## Henry1073

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## spirulina

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## doks

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## spirulina

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## doks

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## ari-radja

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## showa

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## spirulina

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## ari-radja

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## ari-radja

Wah, terima kasih banget atas pencerahan dari Pak Awal dan Bung Showa. Rasanya jadi plong hati ini, karena penjelasannya cukup menjlentreh (menjlentreh itu bahasa opo?) --maksudnya jelas banget gitu loh. ''Syahwat'' membangun kolam baru tambah bergelora nih. Nanti akan saya laporkan perkembangan kolamnya. Yang jelas, saya pengin bak-bak filternya ada di atas, sedang yang di bwh hanya settlement chamber yang menampung air kotor dari BD yang airnya disedot dengan pompa ke filter-filter yang ada di atas.  Itu bayangan saya pak. Bagaimana menurut bapak-bapak? Terima kasih.

Ari SOlo

----------


## amos

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## showa

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## amos

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## showa

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## SUNU

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## ari-radja

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Gom 7rait

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## spirulina

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Gom 7rait

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## ari-radja

[quote=Gom 7rait]


> Originally Posted by "Gom 7rait":1iqdlgrd
> 
> He...ee.. 
> 
> Ndak usah terlalu njelimet pak Ari, yang penting koinya hidup... hee...eee...
> kubangan yang di depan rumah saja ternyata bisa buat koi tambah apik lho. he..ee...e...
> 
> 
> Wah kolam bagus gitu dibilang kubangan gimana kalo lihat kolam saya selokan kali .... apa septik tenk .... he he he


He..eee.... Mas spirulina ojo tersungging toh Mas bagus

Pak Arrrr lagi sedang mumet mikirin buat kolam gede...saking sering ngajakin aku lihat kolam wong... hee...ee.....
nah... mumet tenan toh mikirin disain e..... kebetulan di depan gubuk kami ada empang kecil kayak kubangan sapi, kalau pak Ari lihat selalu senyum mesem... habis ikannya ndak nampak... maksudku cukup ngono kui wes lah, ojo mumet-mumet,..... gitu lho

he..ee....ee....

cheers[/quote:1iqdlgrd]

Iya deh pak Gom, kolam yang ada dioptimalkan. Tapi, mesti ngurangin penghuninya nih.

----------


## doks

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## ari-radja

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## doks

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## ari-radja

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## ari-radja

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## dattairadian

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## SUNU

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## NewBie

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## spirulina

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## hankoi

ditunggu postingnya pak  ::

----------


## spirulina

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------

